# "Prometheus"



## Antonin Scalia (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;HHcHYisZFLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHcHYisZFLU&amp;list=FLKpNCuTes4dYEJlpTeWk9Dw&amp;  index=1&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]
Ridley Scott, everone's favorite bipolar director (let's forget about Kingdom of Heaven aight?) is back with his Alien(s) prequel.  HOLY SHIT 
H.R. Giger is back too! That guy looks as weird as his art! But I digress... 
There is a viral marketing site up that has some cool shit: https://www.weylandindustries.com/
In closing: first shot of LV-421


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh my god no words to describe how excited I am for this.


----------



## Aidy (Mar 19, 2012)

I really, really want to see this. I seriously can't wait, Ridley Scott has (almost) never disappointed me.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Mar 19, 2012)

Alternate international trailer
[video=youtube;a9jRaa4Wkbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9jRaa4Wkbk[/video]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 19, 2012)

My fiance's been talking about this movie for a while, and I'm pretty excited about it.
I loved all the Alien movies. Even what people consider the "shitty" ones (3 and Resurrection).
Definitely going to see it, once it comes out.


----------



## Ames (Mar 19, 2012)

I've been so excited ever since I saw the first teaser trailer a while back.

Hopefully they can get back to the same feel as the original Alien and Aliens.  Aliens was one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## triage (Mar 19, 2012)

i'm ready brother


----------



## apsis (Mar 19, 2012)

Saaaamme. First movie in a while that I've actually been motivated to see in  theaters.


----------



## Daggerjaw Bloodwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I have seen it and it is awesome. Altough that biologist guy poking monster is a funny cliche XD


----------



## Namba (Jun 17, 2012)

The film was awesome. Period.


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 17, 2012)

Great, this is gonna be another of those films where I'm the only person that walked out of the theater thinking oh god that was awful, where is mystery science theater when you need it.

So. Much. Predictability.
Okay, so Fassbender robot was cool. 


Spoiler



But even he was coolest as a severed head.


It wasn't as bad as Pandorum, though, so I'll give it that.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 17, 2012)

The concepts are good, but the writing is shit.

I'm glad so much of the cast died.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 17, 2012)

so they sent a multi trillion dollar spaceship with just 17 people to a different planet. no support vessels, no soldiers, no diplomats, just a bunch of random scientists who solve problems by poking shit and immidiately remove their helmets once they are on the planet without checking the air for pathogenics.
what could possibly go right?

biggest disappointment ever. this movie is shit.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2012)

It seems like everyone either totally loves or hates this movie with a burning passion
...eh, I'll wait for it to come to Netflix and see Spiderman instead


----------



## Demensa (Jun 18, 2012)

I thought it was alright...
It's actually really difficult for me to describe my mixed feelings for it.
It wasn't a genre defining piece, or something to really rave about, but I got enough entertainment value out of it to be worth the money I paid.
It would make an amazing film however, if they kept the major story elements and played around with the character developement and story progression a bit.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 18, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> I loved all the Alien movies. Even what people consider the "shitty" ones (3 and Resurrection).


Alien 3 was dynamite lit in a box of hot shit.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 18, 2012)

I liked Prometheus. I would also like to see Elizabeths further adventure.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 18, 2012)

I liked this movie. I wouldn't call it a prequel because it didn't really have anything to do with alien other than weyland corporation. What I don't like about it is that its future sequels will probably be very similar to the alien movies.


----------



## Elric (Jun 20, 2012)

I saw the movie last Sunday, and ultimately I liked it. It leaves you with questions, and that's a main reason why I liked it so much. I don't think people should be worried about the mixed reviews if you are wondering if you want to see it or not, because I'm pretty sure Alien initially got mixed reviews as well.


----------



## AeroCollie (Jun 20, 2012)

it was sorta confusing but I liked it.


----------



## Pine (Jun 20, 2012)

Though pretty predictable, I still think this movie was amazing. Definitely one of my personal top 5's for 2012.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 21, 2012)

Saw it yesterday. It was cool. Yes, a little predictable, and yes, some questions are left unanswered but the movie doesn't suffer for it. 

David was my favorite character. Even though he had his own agenda, I can't help but like the guy. It's interesting to see that the least human character probably had, IMO, the closest thing to a divine experience than any of the other human characters. 
I felt that even when these kept discovering significant stuff, they're acting somehow didn't come off as convincing in some of those scenes. 

Another thing about David, due to what he is, it's sorta easier to  forgive him (yes, he gets his just desserts too). If Prometheus was even bigger than what it is (read: part of a masses-appealing franchise) and had a huge  female-crazed fanbase, I'd understand it better than those of other antagonists, like _DC/Batman's_ The Joker, _Marvel/Thor/Avengers'_ Loki, or _Transformers_' Starscream. 

It's probably one of the few movies that the sex scenes _are actually part of the movie_, as in _not gratuitous_, how many movies, even romantic ones, can say that?!


----------



## Furryjones (Jun 22, 2012)

I thought it was a really good movie, I liked the ending but I won't say why so I don't spoil it for others reading this.


----------



## Conker (Jun 22, 2012)

I need to get to work, but I absolutely loved this movie. Loved loved loved it. I'll elaborate further later, perhaps. I know there are tons of questions left open, but I think there are enough hints in the movie to answer some of them.

I've been reading essays and talking to people about this movie over the last handful of days, which is cool in and of itself.


----------



## Minako (Jun 26, 2012)

In this movie, Ridley Scott creates a world like no other, with the help of excellent FX and 3D and his brilliant craftsmanship. The music score is a perfect match for such an epic film. But the story is flawed to the point where the third act becomes underwhelming, frustrating. The outstanding visuals hardly make up for the plot holes and messy character definition.



____________________
http://www.themodernman.com/get_laid.html


----------

